# Jeonju KCC Egis vs Changwon LG Sakers South Korea KBL



## fayeokay (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeonju KCC Egis vs Changwon LG Sakers South Korea KBL 12--BET Live 11/25 6PM GMT+8


 The Jeonju KCC Egis is a professional basketball club in the Korean Basketball League.


The team was first established in the second season of the KBL in 1997 and was titled 

Gyeongnam LG Sakers. This was changed for its second season to the Changwon LG Sakers and 

has been so for eight seasons.


----------

